# Nature's Lab Thermogenesis



## KFarns00 (Apr 5, 2006)

Has anyone else tried this type of thermogenesis pills?
They come in a clear bottle, with red/orange label and top. The pills are red, and I saw somewhere on the net that people sometimes call them "Red Rockets".
Anyway, I've lost a bunch of weight since starting to use them. They give me lots of energy for my workouts and have been suppressing my apetite very well. I know this is what pretty much all Thermos are supposed to do, but I'm just wondering if anyone has taken this exact kind, or heard anything about them. And their thoughts.


----------



## topolo (Apr 5, 2006)

I like the fact that they have a red/orange label.


----------



## KFarns00 (Apr 6, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I like the fact that they have a red/orange label.



If you're trying to be sarcastic, I was making sure people knew exactly which kind I meant.


----------



## Milkyway777 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sounds like these lol  http://dope-seeds.com/legal_highs.htm


----------



## KFarns00 (Apr 7, 2006)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> Sounds like these lol  http://dope-seeds.com/legal_highs.htm



ummm no, you're funny though...not.
Seeing as you probably buy a lot of the shit on that website I won't go any further.


----------



## riss_k (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes, I have heard of them, and carry them in my store (i sell bulk food and nutritional supplements). Just started using them today, so I'll keep you "posted" on my progress. A friend tried the Red Rockets (which was slightly different, and not made anymore) so I got my rep to source these out for me. As i said, just started them, so we'll see...


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 12, 2006)

riss k, can u post a link to this?


----------



## normz204 (Apr 24, 2007)

hey im new on here....i signed up because i did purchase the natures lab thermo red rockets.....just started but i've been doing alot of searching, but i kinda need more info on these pills the good and the bads...but yeah i hope someone can help me out.ASAP thanx!


----------



## KFarns00 (Apr 24, 2007)

I took them about a year ago, and loved them. 
I don't have a lot of specifics on them, but one word of advice I have for you, is don't overdo it. Those babys pack a punch, especially when you're first starting out. Never take more than one a day, and take your workouts a little easy at first, see how your body reacts to them. Let me know how they work out for you, I've been thinking about maybe buying some more.


----------



## normz204 (Apr 25, 2007)

well its been two days ......i hate the after math being all shitty and tired.....so i gues i should stick with light weight but more reps u mean?? i only take one a day considering i do work night shifts...so i pop them at 4 then head to teh gym then i work at like 12 am to 7 am .plus im a smoker but im cutting down lately since ive been on this stuff..but how long does this last after poppin one pill and when can i have a smoke ???? i dont planb on quitting right away more like cut down so i can work on quitting.? and is it best taking a pil after or before a meal? sorry to bash u with all these questions.


----------



## KFarns00 (Apr 25, 2007)

haha no problem man, i just wish i was an expert on them so i could answer all of them. just go with whatever you feel comfortable with in terms of reps/weight. if you start feeling dizzy or something, you know ya went a little too far haha. i have no idea about the smoking, im not a smoker, but i remember reading somewhere that they're supposed to last something like 6-7 hours. i dont think it should matter at all when you take them either, as long as you dont plan on sleeping anytime soon. when i was on them i always got up at 6 in the morning and took one on an empty stomach before my workout then went to school for the day.


----------



## normz204 (Apr 25, 2007)

k ive been takin one everyday since last monday noticing i pee lots!!!!!!!!!!! and i feel like im loosing weight but when i look down my guts still thier i also notice ure muscles tend to shrink!!! thier i guess thas why u gottah keep recharging with h20 hahaha but anyone know if u get weak since its making u drain water frm system??? or can u get this all bakc just work out harder?


----------



## normz204 (Apr 25, 2007)

not really about thermo anymore its about teh water its amking u loose thats causing muscles to shrink which i dislike!! i wanan get ripped not skinny lol


----------



## KFarns00 (May 6, 2007)

when i was on them, i had no problem at all maintaining, and actually gaining more muscle. as long as you get plenty of protein into your system, you should be fine in terms of muscle. and i dont think i noticed myself peeing anymore than i normally do while i was taking them. i always drink alot of water, so i guess its normal for me to pee alot. anyways, if youre still taking them, let me know how theyre going for ya.


----------



## t-searle (Oct 11, 2007)

hey guys I was searching the web and saw u were talking about the thermo's. I have been taking them for about 5 months now and love them. The only problem is that yur immunity to it will go up very rapidly. do not up the dose to compensate for this because u can overdose as well as it is very hard on your heart because of the ephedrine. It gives me great energy for my workouts and I have stacked on about 20 pounds of extra muscle due to the energy it gives me to push myself.


----------



## ejg9527 (Oct 12, 2007)

normz204 said:


> hey im new on here....i signed up because i did purchase the natures lab thermo red rockets.....just started but i've been doing alot of searching, but i kinda need more info on these pills the good and the bads...but yeah i hope someone can help me out.ASAP thanx!



yeah dude..... i tryed them..... there awesome.... there is only one thing that i really have to say.... durring youre reserch dont go to places that sell the stuff you should go on pubmed and search for real scientific reaserch on the subject... because although some of the things they say is true.... you dont have the whole story.... that is what i did and what i would recomend to everyone before taking it


----------



## rickygoodall (Feb 14, 2008)

Red Rockets (Thermogenesis) are an Ephedrine/Caffeine based thermogenic. They are illegal in Canada and some of the US due to the dangerous levels of ephedrine within them. It is recommended that when using Thermogenesis you drink 3-4 litres of water a day and take 1-2 Ibuprofin per day as well. This is because ephedrine will thicken your blood with ibuprofin will thin it.

It is highly recommended that you DO NOT exceed 1-2 capsules a day, and that you do not comsume any alcohol or various depressants. This is because the rockets speed up your heart beat and depressants will have an opposite effect, slowing you down, and can cause extra stress on your heart.

Thermogenics work by increasing your internal core temperature and speeding up your heart beat. This in turn will burn more calories. Based on common sense, it is easy to see how extreme temperatures and inadequate hydration can effect your performance and overall health. It is also not recommended to eat spicy foods because the temperature is higher in your body and may cause heartburn and indigestion.


----------



## nni (Feb 14, 2008)

what is with bumping old threads lately?


----------



## PorkSwordGames (May 9, 2008)

I'm taking those pills right now, Nature's Lab Thermogenesis, Red/Orange label and I find them to be pretty damn good. I've tried lot's of weight loss pills and I think these are the best. I take one pill when I wake up with a FULL GLASS OF WATER... atleast 500ml, then I go and work out, weights for about 30-45 minutes then cardio for atleast an hour. Drink lot's of water and eat protein afterwards, have a meal replacement or protein shake. If you see your muscles shrinking its because your not drinking enough water and your doing too much cardio. You have to lift weights, drink water and eat protein. If you take weight loss pills and do excess cardio you will burn off fat AND MUSCLE. For every pound you lose 1/4 will be muscle so I highly recommend making sure you eat enough protein and you should be fine. Personally I've been getting more ripped and my muscles have been getting bigger.


----------



## PorkSwordGames (May 9, 2008)

*best way to lose fat*

i think the best thing to do is take a pill when u wake up then do resistance training (low weight high reps, very slowly and controlled) then 45 minutes of cardio afterwards, followed by a protein shake. These pills will also give u a smaller appetite which is great and try and make sure your meals are pretty healthy. if u wanna drink boose, drink wine or straight vodka. beer has too many calories, coolers have too much sugar, rum/whiskey usually get mixed with coke and soda drinks are the number 1 worst thing for you because they create cells around your fat cells and u have to burn off those cells first before burning off the fat cells. notice how all gigantic fat people usually admit too drinking over 2 litres of pop a day. pop is a killer stay away from it!

-drink lots of water (8 glasses a day AT LEAST!)

-eat eggs, high in protein, they have 5g of fat i think but your supposed to have some grams of fat in a day, if your really determined just eat the egg white. 

-eat tuna, salmon, any fish or chicken. NOT BREADED DEEP FRIED CHICKEN! Chicken burgers arent healthy, white bread is bad, mayonnaise is terrible and greasy deep fried chicken is brutal! There's something like 15 grams of fat per chicken piece.

-stay away from white bread swich to multigrain (brown bread isnt that great either), i prefer garlic multigrain buns, spread some avocado on it with tomato and garlic herb and spice

-avocados, fruits and vegetables, bananas, apples, oranges, kiwis, peaches are awesome!

-dont eat foods that are high in fat before u go to bed, if you eat before u go to bed eat something high in protein. penut butter, chicken, yogurt, PROTEIN SHAKE. If you dont eat before u go to bed your body tends to burn off fat and some muscle during sleep. but honestly how much muscle can your body burn off when your sleeping? i dont usually eat before i go to bed at all, but if i do ill have an avocado sandwich using multigrain bread

-try and go to the gym atleast 5 times a week, if your really determind go everyday, maybe even twice a day once in a while. 

BEST CARDIO
-tredmill!!!!!!! 30 minutes of a light jog on the tredmill everyday and your set
-tredmill, 45 minutes-1 hour of fast paces walk on the tredmill
-stair master.... set it to fat burn and go on for 45 minutes, youll sweat hard
-stationary bike (45 minutes-2 hours. keep your heart rate around 145)
-elyptic (45 minutes, heart rate 145)

Any questions or comments feel free to make them


----------



## nni (May 9, 2008)

eh, decent advice, but also buying into a lot of hype imo.


----------



## Robert66 (May 12, 2008)

*Coffee?*

Hey, I want to start using these pills to lose some weight, but I usually drink coffee. I didn't see anywhere if it said that it was recomended that you not drink any type of coffee or energy drink on top of taking these, so if anyone knows, let me know!


----------



## Roadrash (May 16, 2008)

Ive been taking these for two years. By far the best supp ive tried. Still drank coffe with no ill effects. Drank lots of water.


----------



## italnsd (May 28, 2008)

*Thermogenesis vs ECA Xtreme*

Just bought the Nature Lab's Thermogenesis pills. I'm finishing up a bottle of ECA Xtreme from National Institute for Clinical Weight Loss, which worked great for me. I want to try Thermogenesis to see if the slightly higher content of Ephedra (30 mg vs 25 mg) is even more beneficial. Has anyone tried them both and can compare them? 
I'm currently taking 3 ECA Xtreme pills per day: one as soon as I wake up (1 hour before workout), one at noon and one at 4 pm, and I was planning to keep the same schedule with Thermogenesis.
I drink 3 protein shakes a day and try to drink as much water as I can, probably around 2 liters.
A question: someone was mentioning to take Ibuprofen with Ephedra to counteract its blood thickening effect. Isn't this the exact reason for which Aspirin (or white willow bark) is in the ECA stack?


----------



## sickwickednasty (Oct 22, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone's taken more then one Nature's Lab Thermogenesis at a time?


----------



## Roadrash (Oct 22, 2008)

A guy at my work takes them two at a time, makes him pretty hyper.
I would sooner take one twice daily.


----------



## deatrice (Dec 3, 2008)

i've been taking these bad boys for about 2 weeks. and yeah, at first i was all shaky and goin nuts off them, but now, i don't really seem to notice it as much. usually taking two a day. I sometimes take them before a hockey game, and find that if i do, i'm much more intense/stupid on the ice. i have a friend who takes these as well, and he says he gets all angry and nuts off them too.
anyone else find that?
i guess the bottle does say increase intensity on it..
ha.
good stuff though. 
i like them.


----------



## RoxyRoller (Oct 20, 2011)

JUST started taking these myself... a little nervous, we will see.  After reading all the feedback I am wondering... will these work without working out?? lol!  Wouldn't that be great ; )


----------



## gamma (Oct 20, 2011)

haha sorry man last post was 2 years ago ...


----------



## Gor22don33 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, I have heard of them, and carry them in my store (i sell bulk food and nutritional supplements). Just started using them today, so I'll keep you "posted" on my progress. A friend tried the Red Rockets (which was slightly different, and not made anymore) so I got my rep to source these out for me. As i said, just started them, so we'll see...


----------

